

Show HN: Bongo – Go ODM for MongoDB - securingsincity
https://github.com/maxwellhealth/bongo

======
securingsincity
As our team has been transitioning to Go for some services. We've built a few
awesome open sources repos for Go lang. We would love any feedback and help.
You can view all of our Go projects at
[http://maxwellhealth.github.io/#/Go](http://maxwellhealth.github.io/#/Go)

